# Chicken wings



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have started Peanut on Nutriment food and she just loves it. She weights 9.3 kgs and I give her 250 grs per day of it. But I have the feeling that it is not enough...I am using the 2-3% rule that they recommend. 

She is very active so I think she needs to eat a little bit more. So I want to give her some chicken wings as treats. I have 2 questions:

1. Do you keep the skin on them?
2. How many would you recommend a day? 

Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you're already giving 250g then I'd recommend just giving one to start with and see if it's enough. Mine get a chicken wing for tea most nights, with the skin on x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine get one a day ( mid day) each. Skin on.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

What happens to the bones? Do the dogs just crunch them up and then pass them? I always thought splinters of bones could hurt their insides, or is that just cooked bones?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine have a wing (or a _thing_ - neck or rib) at lunchtime with the skin on.

I have to say that Dot was still hungry at 2-3% and felt skinny. So she has had 4% plus her wing, however I am beginning to reduce her back to 3% and will see how she goes. She is a mad active nutty puppy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> What happens to the bones? Do the dogs just crunch them up and then pass them? I always thought splinters of bones could hurt their insides, or is that just cooked bones?


Cooked bones are not a good idea and I believe that they should only be allowed to eat raw bones from non weight bearing areas of the skeleton - wings, ribs, necks - not legs... Although a good big marrow bone can be a good thing to allow them to chew on.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Cooked bones are not a good idea and I believe that they should only be allowed to eat raw bones from non weight bearing areas of the skeleton - wings, ribs, necks - not legs... Although a good big marrow bone can be a good thing to allow them to chew on.


Yes, the only weight bearing bones I ever use are those from cows and they are purely for recreation and getting the remainder of the muscle off. I get these from the butcher, hips, knees, shoulder joints etc. they are so big the girls can't even lift them. I place them down and they settle down and gnaw to their hearts content! They never make a dent on them


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine get 2 raw wings every day for their tea with skin on. They are both prone to be skinny and one just would not be enough for them.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Those who give wings as a meal and who feed another complete raw food (NI or Nutriment), do you give the wings in addition to the daily requirement of complete raw or is that counted in the daily requirement. I'm thinking of adding in a wing at lunch time as I think my girls are a little hungry on Nutriment (I could just be paranoid), they are on 3% body weight. Ordinarily I would normally have just replaced a barking heads meal with a wing or two, but I'm thinking of adding 1 wing in at lunch in addition to their 2 nutriment meals.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Ruth

That's exactly my point... but I am sure that I cannot remove the wings as a replacement as in my eyes the amount of food that I am feeding now Peanut is much less than what I used to feed her when she was on Naturediet. I have the feeling I am starving her....

Today she got hold of the treats bag and she ate the entire bunch of chicken liver ones when she was sitting on the boot of the car leaving the park. She has never done this before so this confirms to me that she is hungry. 

I have started giving her 250 grs of Nutriment PLUS 2 chicken wings a day. I will then monitor the scales and see how she is doing.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Peanut

I don't think my two are starving, they are getting 250g per day and I think it looks like two good sized meals. I have just noticed that they are a bit more keen for treats/snacks which would make me think they just need something extra. I just don't want to add the wing in addition to the the other two meals then have to take it away again if it's too much. Probably over thinking. They are quite active and can probably handle a wing too.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I know when Dexter is underweight as I can feel his spine very clearly. He is never really hungry so I could never judge by his appetite. At the beginning I went by the suggested amount of NI and the vet once told me that underneath all his fluffy coat he was half starved! I felt dreadful so I always keep an eye on his weight as his ideal weight is 11kilos. When I can feel his spine he has gone down to 9 kilos which is Bonnie's ideal weight as she is smaller.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the guide lines are really just that - I have to feed Ted twice the recommended amount for his weight or he gets way too skinny. I think Nutirments/NI's guidelines are a bit on the stingy side tbh.
I will often feed a mince breakfeast and a wing tea ( although I tend to use duck wings which are a bit smaller). Ted has three and Betty has two.


----------

